# I made an appointment



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I made an appointment yesterday time for myself at a spa.I deserve it although the divorce was final last week.My friends,mother and sister said I needed to do this.I made the appointment on Saturday getting a massage and getting myself pampered.Life after the divorce has been great and I paid back everyone that supported me through it already.Two were my sister Julia and mother,they said I deserve better.It was other family members and friends also whom supported me.It has been one song too by Martina Mcbride too that sends a positive message
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkG1hGZaD0


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Enjoy your spa day!


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I never had a day for myself and it was time.My sister Julia is going to watch my kids.My son and daughter like being with my sister a lot,she finds things to do for them instead of them sitting around doing nothing.I trust my sister Julia with my kids very well,she is a great aunt to them.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Congrats you deserve it. You deserve to be loved as well and you will be one day.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I feel a whole lot better now,the past was erased right away.I walked in and was ready on the spot.First was a massage that felt very good followed by a back rub and the stress was going away right away.Then it was a manicure and pedicure,I chose a clear nail polish.It was worth it and going back later on sometime.I have been through a lot and got back up.I am not rushing into dating yet,will be in November or December.Hopefully I find a man that treats me right and move on with my life more.


----------

